# Musician's wanted in Barcelona



## chopperbanks (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm looking for a classical musical duo (E.g violin & guitar or cello & violin) to play at a wedding ceremony and meal in Barcelona next May 2015. 

If you can assist or know someone who can, please do get in touch. 
:fingerscrossed:
Thanks


----------

